# Fotos Chiclayo (Real Plaza-Casonas-etc,etc...)



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

Aquí les pongo las algunas fotos del Real Plaza, lastimosamente me encontraba solo y sacando fotos al C.C., me dijeron q tenía q sacar permiso o en todo caso tomar fotos en grupo, por eso sólo pongo pocas fotos.

Ah!!!! tb pongo un poco más fotos de Chiclayo.

De todas maneras voy a poner más fotos del Real Plaza.

REAL PLAZA
Entrada
























Otra entrada de Saga dentro del mall








Algunas tiendas de un lado del mall
















Patio de comidas









Casonas








Aquí queda el INC-Chiclayo








Casas de la plazuela

















Iglesia San Antonio

















Muy pronto más, lo prometo. :cheers:


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

hace unos dias estuve en chiclayo, y lo digo de nuevo me gusto mucho la ciudad, pocas estan muy buenas tus fotos, sabes de las fotos del real plaza le hubieras tomado una foto a la parte de topy top con cineplanet, y tambien en el mismo patio de comidas hay una plazuela con una pileta esa parte no salio. pero igual esta muy buenas tus fotos, tambien la av. balta sur es una parte muy fotogenica a ver si te animas, de todas maneras chiclayo me gusto, y se nota que esta progresando.


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Gracias pocas, recien pude ver mas fotos del Real Plaza que chevere. Espero ver el resto de fotos pronto.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Se ve bonito, aunque el piso tiene un toque al mega plaza


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

buen aporte, estan buenas las fotos!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Se ve interesante el mall. 









Esta imagen me recuerda a Larcomar.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Se ve chévere. Yo pensaba que los pasadizos iban a tener techo...no se, le encuentro un aire muy veraniego...por la forma del food court y lo que cubre los pasadizos. Creo que si lo hacen igual aquí en Trujillo...en los horribles, grises y fríos días de invierno y otoño (cuando la máxima es 18º) se va a ver muy oscuro. Una pregunta ¿Es todo el año soleado en Chiclayo?


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Interesante el mall, asi empezo el San Miguel Plaza en Lima, y luego miren como esta de grande ahora.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Pocas, que lindas estan las fotos! Que bacan!!! Se ve muy bonito el centro comercial!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

recien veo fotos nitidas y detallosas de este mall, y recien me gusta !!! muy bien por chiclayo


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Me gusta mucho el mall tiene mucha luz y como dijeron tiene un aire a veraniego, Ademas el patio de comidas esta super, me gusta como han decorado su techo, muy bueno y se ve limpio aunk muy pocos carros en la primera foto, por k tan solitario el real plaza.
En que zona esta? por k en una foto se ven unas casas a medio construir, esta en un lugar alejado de chiclayo, cuando you fui a chicalyo me dijeron que quedaba por el aeropuerto.
Muy buenas las fotos y las casonas excelentes, graxx por compartirlas espero tomes mas, estan muy buenas.


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

libidito said:


> Me gusta mucho el mall tiene mucha luz y como dijeron tiene un aire a veraniego, Ademas el patio de comidas esta super, me gusta como han decorado su techo, muy bueno y se ve limpio aunk muy pocos carros en la primera foto, por k tan solitario el real plaza.
> En que zona esta? por k en una foto se ven unas casas a medio construir, esta en un lugar alejado de chiclayo, cuando you fui a chicalyo me dijeron que quedaba por el aeropuerto.
> Muy buenas las fotos y las casonas excelentes, graxx por compartirlas espero tomes mas, estan muy buenas.


Si tienes buen ojo libidito, el problema es q recién acababan de abrir, eran como las 9:30 a.m., creo, así q había muy poca gente.
Y no está alejado, queda a 5 minutos del centro de Chiclayo en carro porsupuesto. Muy pronto aporto con más.


POCAS -----------> 100% NORTE


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Buenas fotos, hacía falta ver nuevas zonas de Chiclayo que no sea la plaza de armas, la última vez que fui en el 2001 vi varias unidades vecinales que eran bastante bonitas.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Pocas exactamente donde es el mall.Por Santa Victoria?hacia el norte?hacia Pimentel?


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

esta cerca al centro un taxi desde el centro de chiclayo te cuesta 2 soles al real plaza, cuando vas, el detalle del techo se ve cheverisimo, y el patio de comidas solo se ve una parte en esa foto aunque en la mitad es una plazuela con una pileta se ve bien bacan, en la noche el mall es bien llamativo, la zona es regular, no es una zona caotica como el del megaplaza norte, y a mi parecer el real plaza es mejor que el mall plaza lima sur (que esta a unas cuadras d emi jato), se me hizo mas atractivo.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

lo unico Liquid que hasta hora no se por que parte de Chiclayo es.Solo me dicen a minutos del centro,o que cuesta 2 soles.jejeje pero por donde?Yo conozco Chiclayo y me gustaria saber cerca a que o en que zona.Tambien viendo las otras fotos se ve que Chiclayo no cuida sus pocas construcciones coloniales.Esa clinica se ve pero horrible!!!mucho letrero veo,si hubiera mas orden esta ciudad seria bella,pero los alcaldes dejan poner mucha cosa.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

No es el típico centro comercial pero est{a muy bien


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> esta cerca al centro un taxi desde el centro de chiclayo te cuesta 2 soles al real plaza, cuando vas, el detalle del techo se ve cheverisimo, y el patio de comidas solo se ve una parte en esa foto aunque en la mitad es una plazuela con una pileta se ve bien bacan, en la noche el mall es bien llamativo, la zona es regular, no es una zona caotica como el del megaplaza norte, y a mi parecer el real plaza es mejor que el mall plaza lima sur (que esta a unas cuadras d emi jato), se me hizo mas atractivo.


Pero el Megaplaza no está en una zona caótica, más bien cada día mejora más, el Icpna construirá una sede allí, ademas se están construyendo nuevos centros comerciales.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

las mismas casas que estan en frente se ven feas, pero lo que me sorprendio cuando pase por el megaplaza es que bien cerca esta el royal plaza y a una cuadra el hipermercado metro.


----------



## incaSC (Jul 17, 2005)

esta bueno, buenas fotos el C.C. se ve bien chvre.


----------

